# Updated R32 GTR



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

THIS IS THE NEW SETUP I DID FOR MY GTR32

ENGINE SPECS:

MOTEC M800
HKS T51R KAI BB TURBOCHARGER
HKS GT TWO WASTEGATE
HKS MANIFOLD
HKS INTERCOOLER PIPING KIT
HKS OIL COOLER
HKS OIL PUMP
GREDDY RELOCATION OIL FILTER KIT
APEXI MUFFLER
CUSTOMIZED EXHAUST SYSTEM
GREDDY RADIATOR
JUN HEAD COVER
JUN OIL FILER CAP
CYLINDER HEAD ASSEMBELD BY JUN 
JUN CAMSHAFT (272 IN/ 272 EX)
JUN VALVES AND SHIMS
JUN CAM SPROCKET
GREDDY 4INCH INTERCOOLER
SX POWER FUEK RAGUKATOR
DENSO FUEL INJECTORS 720 CC
GTR-RS FUEL LINE
SUMMIT FUEL PUMP X2
FUEL FILTER X2
CUSTOMIZED FUEL CATCH
SUMMIT FUEL LINES (-6 & -8)
HKS TIMING BELT
NISMO MAIN BEARING
NISMO CONNECTING ROD BEARING
JUN BLOCK AND HEAD STUDS
BRAND NEW CRANKSHAFT
CUSTOMIZED OIL PAN CRANKCASE
SUMMIT AN -4,-6,-8 FITTINGS
FLEX RADIATOR FANS
ATI PULLY DAMPER
NEW WATER PUMP
NEW N1 BLOCK
CUSTOMIZED WATER OVERFLOW CATCH TANK
CUSCO OIL OVERFLOW CATCH TANK
HKS SPARK PLUGS
WALTER ALLUMINUM BATTERY CASE
CUSTOM TURBO PIPING
TOMEI 1.5 METAL HEAD GASKET
HKS GASKET KIT


DRIVE TRAIN SPECS
5 SPEED GEARBOX WITH HKS CLUTCH DOUBLE PLATE


FOOT WORK SPECS

VOLK RACING WHEELS 18 X 10.5
BREMBO BRAKES DISKS
BREMBO FRONT BRAKE CALLIPER
CUSCO FRONT AND REAR STRUT BAR
CUSCO COILOVER SUSPENTION 
NITTO INVO WHEELS 18X245X35
NISMO UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS (FRONT AND REAR)
ARC SWAY BARS (FRONT AND REAR)




INTERIOR

BLITZ OIL TEMP GAUGE
BLITZ WATER TEMP GAUGE
BLITZ EXHAUST TEMP
BLITZ OIL PRESSURE GAUGE
BLITZ BOOST GAUGE
DEFI TACHO METER 11000 RPM
NISMO DASHBPARD
MOMO STEERING WHEEL
GTR34 SEATS
CUSCO ROLL BAR
SHIFT KNOB


EXTERIOR

ORIGINAL JAPANESE BODYKIT
CARBON FIBER GT WING SPOILER
GTR34 SPOILER LIP
CUSTOMIZED DRAG SPOILER


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

that is really nice mate, what rear spats are they ??

sweet motor


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GouldyGTR said:


> that is really nice mate, what rear spats are they ??
> 
> sweet motor


TBO, and i have a set Jim


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Stunning car:clap::clap:


Mick.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

White GTR's with white TE37's look soooo good. Stunning car!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

rear spats look nismo, behind the wheel looks like trust gracer.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

TBO


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Absolutly stunning car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## jonnyboyz (Dec 9, 2005)

*....*

looks great, enjoy her


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Really a great car :thumbsup:!!! i'm very interested about your setup. What is the power and torque of your engine? The T51 BB spool well?


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Why move the servo..?


----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

its a left hooker


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Stunning 32R mate.
Not a fan of the wing tho, but as long as its there for practical and not aesthetic reasons its all good


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice to see GTR from UAE in the forum 

looks great mate

Just keep up and good luck


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

is the wing upside down, or end plates on the wrong sides?


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Wrong sides I think...attack angle is slowing you down Out-lawz


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> is the wing upside down, or end plates on the wrong sides?


I guessiing you mean the last pic....That's not his car, But it does look to be upside down?


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you guys 4 ur comments.....will go under tunning process shortly...hopefully i will get a good results..

since i use it as daily drive...how much power do u think will be reasonable?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

sbkrider said:


> White GTR's with white TE37's look soooo good. Stunning car!


ditto - looks awesome


----------

